# Buying salvage GT-R



## Bago (Jan 19, 2013)

I know this is UK forum, but it has way more users than all of the other GT-r forums, so I guess I'll get more replies here...

I found some flooded GT-R on an american website, and they are extremly cheap (current bids from 8 to 18.000$, my guess is that the final bid would be at about 23-25k). Exporting it to europe and paying all the taxes would end up at around 35k. 

These cars were made in 2013 with 0 miles and still have vinyl from factory on it and even seats are covered with vinyl. 

At how much money am I looking for getting one repaired and how much does a new GT-r engine cost (in case that this is blown, which is unlikely, because there are 100% mint cars from factory which were probably flooded in a dealers storage).



Please excuse my english, I'm from Slovenia.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

There are several MY2013 that have all been flooded?! WOW

I can't help with your situation though, sorry. I'm just very shocked. There are many knowledgeable members on here though, you should get some helpful answers.


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

buying flood damaged cars can be a right head ache. main reason is the ecu's in the car and im not just talking the main one im talking all that are affected and that its hard to get the diagnostics to talk to the car when there all ****ed so it becomes a mission to pin point problems. second is usa standards and Europe are completely different from emissions to head light direction and angel.

if there new cars i doubt they even tried starting them once recovered from flood so out off all of it i'd say the engines would be fine. 

remember when the auctions finnish there will be fee's for getting it to the doc's and getting it loaded known as f.o.b free on bord and that will be the person who take a fee for loading and delivering etc etc.

then you got to pay import tax and get it registered once fixed. it normally takes a few months just to get it home. so your looking at at least 5 months to get it home and repair it and get it registered thats pending it all go's we lol


----------



## Bago (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I've set my eyes on a black edition GT-R, current bid 18k. Should get it for under 25k. It's the only car (out of about 6-8) which hasn't got moisture in the speakers or in the dashboard, which probably means that it's been relatively low in the water (my guess would be less than 2ft) so it didn't take too much damage.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/172409-damaged-r34-gtr-ebay.html

Some pointers


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Assume this is from the Hurricane Sandy? Could mean replacing alot of wiring and computers which are expensive on GTR's


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

id not bother

how are they going to get it on the boat if it wont start?

you have no idea what condition its in.

as above, flooded GTrs will be a nightmare for ECUs etc


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Even if things look fine at the start they won't be when rust/corrosion finally settles in... a very risky move. Rewarding if there's no surprises but you could end up with a very expensive paperweight otherwise.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Unless you have seen the car and inspected it in detail, plus attempt to start and plug it in with a pro ecu cable or similar, I wouldn't bother. Unless you want to spend the rest of time fixing it. Whatever you pay, I would guess budget for at least double to get it to how you want. So may as well get a second hand my12 or my11.


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

matty32 said:


> id not bother
> 
> how are they going to get it on the boat if it wont start?
> 
> ...


lol im sure they have tackled loading cars onto boats that dont start by now 

its not like they just row up loads of cars like they do on ferries. they are put into containers and stacked up


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

its not all gloom and doom i have had many a success story from flood damaged cars but its just good to know the worst case. 

but on the plus side a i have brought some stuck a dehumidifier in it and taken all the ecu's out cleaned them with contact cleaner, drained all the oils out to inspect and change and they have been fine and i have not had to spend a penny. but there has been others...........


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd stay well clear IMO, aloud of Agro, but if ur up to the challenge good luck, rather you then me buddy


----------



## Bago (Jan 19, 2013)

kiders said:


> its not all gloom and doom i have had many a success story from flood damaged cars but its just good to know the worst case.
> 
> but on the plus side a i have brought some stuck a dehumidifier in it and taken all the ecu's out cleaned them with contact cleaner, drained all the oils out to inspect and change and they have been fine and i have not had to spend a penny. but there has been others...........


You did this on a gt-r? And what happened to the car, was it flooded while in your possesion or it was bought in that state?


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

Bago said:


> You did this on a gt-r? And what happened to the car, was it flooded while in your possesion or it was bought in that state?


no i done it with a new 1 series bmw. very different car but same situation just strip it out and dry and sort the rest later. worst thing you could do is put any power to it when you get it home. dont be fool or a kid trying to open his presents early just get it home get it apart and then once you know its dry start trying things. a lot of people on here are just giving there opinions they dont necessary work or have any thing to do with car repairs of electronics. i cant honestly say i have fixed all types of cars flooded, rolled , burned etc etc and once i start or commit then its getting done. 

get it home take the complete interior out and dash and start cleaning and drying the ecu units and every thing else. when you do try to turn it over make sure you take off the inlet manifold just to see if the water got that far in. if the oil is full of water then give it a good flush take all the plugs out, make sure the turbo blades spin freely and stuff like that. looks like fresh water flood so minimal damage to engine and should not rot ecu's like salt water dose. 

i did an rs4 that was rolled and sat out side for a year. when i opened the doors the water was up to the seats i did all of the above and it was fine other than 1 heated seat never worked but that was all. you also might need to take the electric seat motors apart just to clean out and grease. also grease or oil every connector plug possible. sounds like a lot of work but is not really you could do it at home with the right cover and space. 

so dont listen the cant do'ers as any thing can be done you just need to be sure of your self 1ST :bowdown1:


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

starting to miss that rs4 now i seen her again


----------

